# TICKS, TICKS & MORE TICKS



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

I live in a rural top of the mountian in Norris Lake Tennessee, Ticks are terrible. My 2 Vz are wearing the super duper extra delux collars, but nothing is helping. Any home remedies out there?
PLease help! :'(


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Preventic collars work on the dogs. I should wear one as I had to have my wife remove two out of my back last night after a hike in the woods the day before.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The only ones I know that really, really work are the ones made by Virbac Preventic collar.
I've never had one tick get on my dogs, even in fields infested with ticks after I started using them.
Make sure you are not bathing your dog regularly with a shampoo. Just rinse the dog off with plain water to keep the ticks at bay when using these collars. If you do shampoo them, remove the collar and wait a couple of days before returning to the fields.

I'm with you RBD, I've thought of using the collar on myself.
I spray my clothes (not me) with a mosquito repellent, hat included to cut down on the amount of ticks I find on myself. Strip down in the garage, and throw the cloths in the wash. Before I started doing this, I would find ticks in and around the clothes hamper.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

you've got me itching now!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

The Preventic collars are only good for 4 months maximum, so I write the month on the collar with a Sharpie, and change every 3rd month. If they are going to do a lot of swimming or get a bath I remove them, but otherwise they wear the collars all the time from early spring through late fall.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Keep in mind some ticks medicine and collars are designed to kill the tick after they bite or deter them from biting...not necessarily repel them from getting on the dog.


Nate


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

They are just AWFUL here in Georgia this year, despite our unusually cold winter. We picked 3 off of our dogs just last night - and one off of my husband.

I think that vinegar/water spray repels them (just watch your dogs eyes). I'm going to try that the next time we head out to our farm, but the problem is, as soon as they swim, the spray is gone. Check the internet for mixture suggestion.

Stupid blood suckers!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

This might help.

http://healthyposts.wordpress.com/2013/05/09/homemade-tick-repellents-for-humans-and-dogs/


----------



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

I did try the vinager and water but they still get at least 3-4 on each ear, so I have to de-tick them before they come inside the house.
some are deer ticks (the fat ones) and most are the dar-red flat ones. so I'm gonna keep doing the spray & leave the collars.
thank you!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have been using essential oil of citronella. I dab it on my palm rub them together to activate, and then pat on my pup, ears,neck,chest, legs. careful not to touch sensitive areas.
So far, I have had no ticks or fleas.
His bath shampoo ( Young Living Animal Scents) has essential as well, smells wonderful and seems to protect well. I haven't put a collar on him yet, but may as the season progresses.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

May be a dumb question, but how easy are the collars go remove and put back on? I have been front lining Wilson, but it doesn't always work. He ended up with 30 ticks after one romp in the shenendoah. I am interested in the preventic collars, but he really doesn't need to wear it all the time because he is inside the house and we live in town-just when we go for hikes or in the country. So, I guess my question is - does the collar "expire" from use? Or just because of opening? If I put it on for a weekend, can I zip it up in a bag and then use it again in a few months when we go out again?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

About 10 seconds to put on and take off.

They are sealed in a air tight bag when you buy them. The idea is to have it on for awhile before and after you NEED it.

Tick season is different in places and two a year covers six to eight months. If you can keep them dry they do last longer.

Rod


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Pulled two ticks out of Oquirrh's ear last night. Not a happy momma. So disgusting!!!


----------

